

Mistakes You Can’t Afford To Make When Upgrading to SQL 2012 - ListMistress
http://thomaslarock.com/2011/12/7-mistakes-you-cant-afford-to-make-when-upgrading-to-sql-2012/

======
Turing_Machine
You'd think that a "sqlrockstar" would know the difference between Microsoft
SQL Server 2012 (the actual topic of the post) and "SQL 2012" (which doesn't
exist as far as I can tell -- the last ANSI/ISO version was SQL:2008).

